# Funny little problem with my computer...



## BraveSirRobin (Jan 7, 2009)

My computer's been making a loud whirring noise. Never used to be there before. I figured it was a heating problem. I opened it up, cleaned out the dust, applied new thermal compound, nothing changed.

I'm running all graphics on minimal. What could be the problem? 

Attached a few diagnostics.


----------



## jedirock (Jan 7, 2009)

Not really in the right forum, but I can attempt to help... Just judging from the description of a "whirring" noise, check if it's a fan. If you can track down the noise, you can also try stopping the fan for a couple seconds to see if that stops it. Be careful if it's a CPU or GPU fan though if you stop it: make sure there's no load and don't stop it for more than two seconds to keep your hardware cool.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 7, 2009)

probobly a bad fan or something check for dust in all fans?


----------



## BraveSirRobin (Jan 7, 2009)

I did that. Cleaned everything out and all. The fans are moving and moving fast. Does the GPU-Z program analyze temperatures?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 7, 2009)

It's very possible that it's a fan even though you see them moving fast and even if your temperatures are normal. Some fans tend to become very noisy with age, you can leave everything as it is but it depends on your tolerance lol!

A couple of weeks ago my kid's pc started to make a similar noise. It was extremely annoying and loud. Happened to be the CPU fan - it was spinning fast and the CPU was cool.
I replaced the fan with a new one.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 7, 2009)

To find where the whrring noise is coming from, just keep the case open and stop each fan by placing your fingers on the center of it checking to see if the whirring stops to isolate which fan is the culprit.
It will not cause your system to freeze or do something bad, well unless you decide to stop the fan for a long period of time.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 7, 2009)

Right, follow the sound with your ear and find the offending part that way.

Worst case scenario, it may be something wrong with your hard drive . . . lets hope its a fan bearing or similar!


----------

